# Spinal's DSision2 is out



## SoulAnger (Jan 17, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> For those who are interested in an alternative menu/os for flash carts, I am remaking DSision.
> It should work on any card and provides a nice looking interface, rather than a plain text list of files.
> If anyone has seen the old version (http://spinal.dizidesigns.co.uk/dsision.php), then new version has a few improvements.
> 
> ...



Original thread: http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92740


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

I installed it on my R4, and it looks pretty cool, especially the Layton theme.
But it fails to load my games, so I deleted it again.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 17, 2009)

Gonna check it out now!


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

Some notes. This should have been in the readme, but i was very tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the boxart images to work, they need to be named to match the filename of the .nds file you want to use it with. So if you have "dsision.nds" on your card, the boxart image needs to be named "dsision.nds.bmp" Same with the custom icons.

To load commercial games (remember to only use games you have backed up yourself + check how legal it is to do that in your own country), you need to have ysmenu working on your card, it must be named "ysmenu.nds" and placed in the root of the card.

Be sure to use the R4 version of DSision if you have an R4 (or clone) card, or else the R4 firmware will patch it wrong and it probably wont work properly. The TTDS version is the one I'm currently using on my card as the default menu, it is basically a regular .nds file, patched for the ttds and renamed. The normal version should work on most other cards.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 17, 2009)

the readme is pretty um... just info. not a tutorial on what to do and how to use it...


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

ITs not difficult, just unzip the dsision folder and dsision2.nds to the root of your card.


----------



## George290506 (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope it works on a SCDS1.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 17, 2009)

It works with M3 Real. Homebrew works too... But how can I use custom boxarts, for DS Games? I resized them to 128x115 en saved them as a bitmap. I rnamed it too (let me say) Chrono Trigger.nds.bmp and it still says no boxart


----------



## Noitora (Jan 17, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> ITs not difficult, just unzip the dsision folder and dsision2.nds to the root of your card.


oh, in the root, that's why it wasn't working


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 17, 2009)

When I tried it it didn't want to load my games?


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 17, 2009)

All I have to say is AWSOME WORK SPINAL thank you!!!!

looks a great alternative to the crappy TTDS loader


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> It works with M3 Real. Homebrew works too... But how can I use custom boxarts, for DS Games? I resized them to 128x115 en saved them as a bitmap. I rnamed it too (let me say) Chrono Trigger.nds.bmp and it still says no boxart



Is the filename and the image name both correct?

e.g.   chrono trigger.nds   AND chrono trigger.nds.bmp ? also, did you put the boxart into the covers folder?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, I did that...


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't get it to run my games.
I have YSMenu.nds in the root, but when I try to boot a game, it just runs YSMenu instead.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 17, 2009)

doesnt work on my m3 real...
copyd the folder dsisision and the .nds file and when i boot i first get a black screen for 30 sec. and after that a green screen with a clock in the upper left corner...


----------



## Noitora (Jan 17, 2009)

For some reason DSision boots with no backlight :/
And light is equal to 1 in the ini. 
But it's looking good!


----------



## Pendor (Jan 17, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> Can't get it to run my games.
> I have YSMenu.nds in the root, but when I try to boot a game, it just runs YSMenu instead.



Same here.


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> doesnt work on my m3 real...
> copyd the folder dsisision and the .nds file and when i boot i first get a black screen for 30 sec. and after that a green screen with a clock in the upper left corner...



You also have to copy the .ini file and maybe the PICS folder, but I'm not sure of that last one.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

Pendor said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make sure ysmenu is set up correctly and with all the required files


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

YSMenu works perfectly, I can run all games with it, but whenever I try to run a game via DSision, it runs YSMenu instead. THEN I can run the game via YSMenu, but I don't think that's what it is supposed to do.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 17, 2009)

I only get a black screen with M3 Real? With files do you mean, I only have a nds file and a map with TTMENU.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> YSMenu works perfectly, I can run all games with it, but whenever I try to run a game via DSision, it runs YSMenu instead. THEN I can run the game via YSMenu, but I don't think that's what it is supposed to do.




check the ysmenu.ini, it might be damaged, see if there are any weird bits.


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=1712089:date=Jan 17 2009, 04:24 PM:name=spinal_cord)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(spinal_cord @ Jan 17 2009, 04:24 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1712089"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1712052:date=Jan 17 2009, 03:06 PM:name=-GJ-)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(-GJ- @ Jan 17 2009, 03:06 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1712052"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->YSMenu works perfectly, I can run all games with it, but whenever I try to run a game via DSision, it runs YSMenu instead. THEN I can run the game via YSMenu, but I don't think that's what it is supposed to do.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


check the ysmenu.ini, it might be damaged, see if there are any weird bits.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Here's my YSMenu.ini



Spoiler



; YSMENU Setting File

[YSMENU]
; Section Name of Literals
LITERALS=LITERALS_JPN
;LITERALS=LITERALS_ENG
;LITERALS=LITERALS_FRA
;LITERALS=LITERALS_ITA
; Sort by SAV Modification Time
SORT_BY_TIME=false
; INI FileName for Skin (default YSMenu.ini)
SKIN=
; Brightness (0-3 or -1=Default)
BRIGHT=-1
; Auto boot this file (default DEFAULT.NDS)
AUTO_BOOT=games/0201 - mario kart ds (e)(m5).nds
; write it shown on bottom by yourself
VERSION=
; Disable WAIT_CNT on SuperCard
GBA_PATCH=true
; Disable File Deletion
NO_DEL=false
; Extension of Save (use .sav usually)
EXT_SAV=.sav
; Default DMA/Reset Setting
DEFAULT_DMA=true
DEFAULT_RESET=false

[FILETYPE]
GB=cat /YSMenu/goomba.gba
GBC=cat /YSMenu/goomba.gba
NES=pnes /YSMenu/PocketNES.gba
FDS=hvca /YSMenu/hvca.gba
SMS=swan /YSMenu/SMSAdvance.gba
GG=swan /YSMenu/SMSAdvance.gba 4
WS=swan /YSMenu/SwanAdvance.gba
WSC=swan /YSMenu/SwanAdvance.gba
NGP=swan /YSMenu/NGPAdvance.gba

[FILELIST]
; COLOR = BIT15 | BGR(5bit x3)
COLOR_PATH=0xFFFF
COLOR_FILE=0x8000
COLOR_FOLDER=0x800F
COLOR_SELECT=0xFC00
COLOR_SELTEXT=0x801F

[FILEINFO]
COLOR_TEXT=0x8000
DRAW_FRAME=true

[LITERALS_JPN]
BTN_OK=OK(A)
BTN_YES=はい(A)
BTN_NO=いいえ(B)
BTN_STOP=中止(B)
BTN_IGNORE=無視(X)
ERROR=エラー
CHEAT=チート
DMA=DMA
RESET=リセット
BROWSE=...
SLOT2=Slot2
NDS=NDS
GBA=GBA
FIRMWARE=DSメニュー
GAMES=ゲーム
SAVES=セーブ
ALL_FILES=すべて
RUMBLE=振動パック
RUMBLE_LOW=振動(弱)
RUMBLE_MID=振動(中)
RUMBLE_TOP=振動(強)
GBA_NOR=GBA-NOR
GBA_NOR_WRITE=書き込み
GBA_NOR_READ_SRAM=SRAM→File
GBA_NOR_CONFIRM=NORに書き込みますか？
GBA_NOR_SAME=既にNORに書き込まれています\n書き込みし直しますか？
GBA_NOR_SRAM_ONLY=SRAMのみ(X)
GBA_NOR_DIFF=違うROMがNORに書き込まれています\n現在のSRAMをファイルへ保存しますか？
GBA_NOR_SRAM_CONFIRM=SRAMをファイルへ保存しますか？
GBA_NOR_NO_INFO=NORのファイル情報がありません
BOOTING=Booting...
LOADING=Loading...
UNKNOWN_DLDI_TYPE=このDLDI名の機器では非対応です
NO_BOOT_LOADER=ローダを開けません
CANT_READ_BOOT_LOADER=ローダを読み込めません
NO_SAV_CREATE=SAVファイルがありません\n作成しますか？
CANT_CREATE_SAV=SAVファイルが作成できません
COPYING=コピー中...
CANT_OPEN_COPY_SRC=コピー元が開けません
CANT_OPEN_COPY_DST=コピー先が開けません
DAY_WEEK=日月火水木金土
DAY_WEEK_LEN=2
KIND_SAVE=< セーブファイル >
KIND_BACKUP=< バックアップ >
KIND_GB=< ゲームボーイ >
KIND_NES=< ファミコン >
KIND_TEXT=< テキスト >
KIND_UNKNOWN=< 非対応の形式 >
KIND_FOLDER=< フォルダ >
KIND_PARENT=上のフォルダへ
MOD_DATE=更新日時：
MOD_DATE_SAVE=SAV更新：
CHEAT_SAVE_FAIL=保存に失敗しました
CHEAT_CANCEL=変更を破棄して戻りますか？
PASSME=PassMe
BOOT_SLOT2=GBA起動
NO_SLOT2=GBA側にソフトが差さっていません\n構わず実行しますか？
NO_PASS=GBA側にPASSが差さっていません\n構わず実行しますか？
CANT_OPEN_NDS=NDSファイルを開けません
CANT_READ_NDS=NDSファイルを読めません
CANT_OPEN_SAV=SAVファイルが開けません
SAV_IS_DIR=SAVと同名のフォルダがあります
CREATING_SAV=セーブファイル作成中...
CANT_CREATE_SAV2=SAVファイルの作成に失敗しました
CANT_CREATE_ARP=YSMENU.ARPを作れません
CREATING_SYS=TTMENU.SYS作成中...
CANT_CREATE_SYS=TTMENU.SYSを作れません
BACKUP=バックアップ
RESTORE=リストア
BACKUP_CONFIRM=SAVをBAKへコピーしますか？\n(古いBAKは上書きされます)
RESTORE_CONFIRM=BAKをSAVへコピーしますか？\n(現在のSAVは上書きされます)
DELETE=削除
DEL_FOLDER_CONFIRM=このフォルダを削除しますか？
DEL_FILE_CONFIRM=このファイルを削除しますか？
CANT_DEL=削除できません
SAVING_SRAM=GBA SRAM 保存中...
NO_FLASH_CART=Flashカートが差さっていないか\n非対応のカートです
CANT_OPEN_GBA=GBAファイルが開けません
GBA_EZ4PATCHED=EZ用にパッチされています\n続行しますか？
GBA_NORPATCHED=NOR用にパッチされているため\nNORのSAVが上書きされます\nNORのSRAMをファイルへ退避しますか？
GBA_SRAM_FORMAT=SRAMをフォーマットしますか？\n他ツールのデータは上書きされます
GBA_SIZE_OVER=サイズが大きすぎます\n続行しますか？
CANT_OPEN_ROM=ROMファイルが開けません
CANT_OPEN_EMU=エミュレータを開けません
CANT_OPEN_FILE=ファイルが開けません
HELP_CHEAT=START = 保存して戻る\nB = 変更を破棄して戻る
HELP_ETC=START = ファイル一覧へ戻る\nX = GBAスロット起動\nY = PassMe\nSELECT = DSメニュー
HELP_TEXTVIEW=START = 普通に戻る\nB = なんとなく戻る

[LITERALS_ENG]
BTN_OK=OK(A)
BTN_YES=Yes(A)
BTN_NO=No(B)
BTN_STOP=Stop(B)
BTN_IGNORE=Ignore(X)
ERROR=Error
CHEAT=Cheat
DMA=DMA
RESET=Reset
BROWSE=...
SLOT2=Slot2
NDS=NDS
GBA=GBA
FIRMWARE=DS Menu
GAMES=Games
SAVES=Saves
ALL_FILES=All Files
RUMBLE=Rumble
RUMBLE_LOW=Rumble(Low)
RUMBLE_MID=Rumble(Mid)
RUMBLE_TOP=Rumble(High)
GBA_NOR=GBA-NOR
GBA_NOR_WRITE=Write
GBA_NOR_READ_SRAM=SRAM->File
GBA_NOR_CONFIRM=Write to NOR?
GBA_NOR_SAME=TheROM had been write to NOR.\nRewrite?
GBA_NOR_SRAM_ONLY=SRAM Only(X)
GBA_NOR_DIFF=There is other ROM on NOR.\nBackup SRAM to file?
GBA_NOR_SRAM_CONFIRM=Save SRAM to File?
GBA_NOR_NO_INFO=No filename data for NOR
BOOTING=Booting...
LOADING=Loading...
UNKNOWN_DLDI_TYPE=Unsupported DLDI Name
NO_BOOT_LOADER=Can't open loader
CANT_READ_BOOT_LOADER=Can't read loader
NO_SAV_CREATE=No SAV file.\nCreate it?
CANT_CREATE_SAV=Can't create SAV
COPYING=Copying...
CANT_OPEN_COPY_SRC=Can't open source file
CANT_OPEN_COPY_DST=Can't open destination
DAY_WEEK=SunMonTueWedThuFriSat
DAY_WEEK_LEN=4
KIND_SAVE=< SaveFile >
KIND_BACKUP=< Backup >
KIND_GB=< GameBoy >
KIND_NES=< Famicom/NES >
KIND_TEXT=< Text >
KIND_UNKNOWN=< Unknown >
KIND_FOLDER=< Folder >
KIND_PARENT=Parent
MOD_DATE=Time:
MOD_DATE_SAVE=SAV:
CHEAT_SAVE_FAIL=Save failed
CHEAT_CANCEL=Cancel modification and\nReturn to menu?
PASSME=PassMe
BOOT_SLOT2=Boot GBA
NO_SLOT2=No cartridge in slot2.\nForce booting?
NO_PASS=No pass in slot2.\nForce booting?
CANT_OPEN_NDS=Can't open NDS file
CANT_READ_NDS=Can't read from NDS file
CANT_OPEN_SAV=Can't open SAV file
SAV_IS_DIR=There is directory named SAV
CREATING_SAV=Creating SAV...
CANT_CREATE_SAV2=SAV Creation failed
CANT_CREATE_ARP=Can't create YSMENU.ARP
CREATING_SYS=Creating TTMENU.SYS...
CANT_CREATE_SYS=Can't create TTMENU.SYS
BACKUP=Backup
RESTORE=Restore
BACKUP_CONFIRM=Backup SAV to BAK?\n(may overwrites old BAK)
RESTORE_CONFIRM=Restore BAK to SAV?\n(may overwrites current SAV)
DELETE=Delete
DEL_FOLDER_CONFIRM=Delete this folder?
DEL_FILE_CONFIRM=Delete this file?
CANT_DEL=Can't delete it
SAVING_SRAM=Saving GBA SRAM...
NO_FLASH_CART=No flash cartridge in slot2
CANT_OPEN_GBA=Can't open GBA file
GBA_EZ4PATCHED=rom is patched for EZ\nContinue loading?
GBA_NORPATCHED=rom is patched for NOR\nOverwrite SRAM for NOR?
GBA_SRAM_FORMAT=format SRAM for YSMENU?\nthe other tool's data will be overwritten
GBA_SIZE_OVER=rom is larger than PSRAM\nContinue loading?
CANT_OPEN_ROM=Can't open rom file
CANT_OPEN_EMU=Can't open emulator
CANT_OPEN_FILE=Can't open the file
HELP_CHEAT=START = SAVE and EXIT\nB = CANCEL and EXIT
HELP_ETC=START = EXIT\nX = Boot GBA\nY = PassMe\nSELECT = DS Menu
HELP_TEXTVIEW=START = EXIT\nB = EXIT

[LITERALS_FRA]
BTN_OK=OK(A)
BTN_YES=Oui(A)
BTN_NO=Non(B)
BTN_STOP=Stop(B)
BTN_IGNORE=Ignorer(X)
ERROR=Erreur
CHEAT=Triche
DMA=DMA
RESET=Reset
BROWSE=...
SLOT2=Slot2
NDS=NDS
GBA=GBA
FIRMWARE=Menu DS
GAMES=Jeux
SAVES=SAVs
ALL_FILES=Tout
RUMBLE=Niveau de vibration
RUMBLE_LOW=Faible
RUMBLE_MID=Moyen
RUMBLE_TOP=Fort
GBA_NOR=GBA-NOR
GBA_NOR_WRITE=Ecrire
GBA_NOR_READ_SRAM=SRAM->Fichier
GBA_NOR_CONFIRM=Ecrire sur NOR?
GBA_NOR_SAME=La ROM va être écrite sur NOR.\nRéécrire?
GBA_NOR_SRAM_ONLY=SRAM Seulement(X)
GBA_NOR_DIFF=Il y a d'autre ROM en NOR.\nBackup SRAM en fichier?
GBA_NOR_SRAM_CONFIRM=Sauver SRAM sur fichier?
GBA_NOR_NO_INFO=Aucun fichier de donnés sur NOR
BOOTING=Démarrage...
LOADING=Chargement...
UNKNOWN_DLDI_TYPE=Nom du DLDI non reconnu
NO_BOOT_LOADER=Ne peut pas ouvrir le lanceur
CANT_READ_BOOT_LOADER=Ne peut pas lire le lanceur
NO_SAV_CREATE=Aucun fichier SAV.\nCréer ?
CANT_CREATE_SAV=Ne peut pas créer le SAV
COPYING=En Copie...
CANT_OPEN_COPY_SRC=Ne peut pas ouvrir le fichier source
CANT_OPEN_COPY_DST=Ne peut pas ouvrir la destination
DAY_WEEK=DimLunMarMerJeuVenSam
DAY_WEEK_LEN=4
KIND_SAVE=Fichier de sauvegarde
KIND_BACKUP=Backup
KIND_GB=ROM GameBoy
KIND_NES=ROM Famicom/NES
KIND_TEXT=Fichier de Text
KIND_UNKNOWN=Inconnu
KIND_FOLDER=Dossier
KIND_PARENT=Parent
MOD_DATE=Date :
MOD_DATE_SAVE=SAV :
CHEAT_SAVE_FAIL=Sauvegarde raté
CHEAT_CANCEL=Annulez la modification et\nRevenir au menu ?
PASSME=Mode PasseMe
BOOT_SLOT2=Démarrer GBA
NO_SLOT2=Aucune cartouche dans le slot2.\nForcer le Demarrage?
NO_PASS=Aucun PasseMe dans le slot1.\nForcer le Demarrage?
CANT_OPEN_NDS=Ne peut pas ouvrir le fichier NDS
CANT_READ_NDS=Ne peut pas lire le fichier NDS
CANT_OPEN_SAV=Ne peut pas ouvrir le fichier SAV
SAV_IS_DIR=Il y a un dossier appelé SAV
CREATING_SAV=Création de SAV...
CANT_CREATE_SAV2=La création de SAV a ratée
CANT_CREATE_ARP=Le YSMENU.ARP ne peut pas créé
CREATING_SYS=Création du TTMENU.SYS...
CANT_CREATE_SYS=Le TTMENU.SYS ne peut pas créé
BACKUP=Backup
RESTORE=Restituer
BACKUP_CONFIRM=Ecrire SAV sur BAK?\n(Remplace l'ancien BAK)
RESTORE_CONFIRM=Restituer BAK sur SAV?\n(Remplace la SAV actuel)
DELETE=Effacer
DEL_FOLDER_CONFIRM=Effacer ce dossier?
DEL_FILE_CONFIRM=Effacer ce fichier?
CANT_DEL=Effacement impossible
SAVING_SRAM=Sauvegarde de la SRAM GBA...
NO_FLASH_CART=Aucune cartouche dans le slot2
CANT_OPEN_GBA=Le fichier GBA ne peut être lancé
GBA_EZ4PATCHED=ROM patché pour EZ\nCharger quand même ?
GBA_NORPATCHED=ROM patché pour la NOR\nRemplacer la SRAM pour la NOR?
GBA_SRAM_FORMAT=Formater la SRAM pour YSMENU ?\nLes données seront remplacées
GBA_SIZE_OVER=ROM plus grande que la PSRAM\nCharger quand même ?
CANT_OPEN_ROM= Ne peut pas lancer la ROM
CANT_OPEN_EMU=Ne peut pas lancer l'émulateur
CANT_OPEN_FILE=Ne peut pas ouvrir le fichier
HELP_CHEAT=START = Sauver et Quitter\nB = Annuler et Quitter
HELP_ETC=START = Quitter\nX = Démarrer GBA\nY = mode PasseMe\nSELECT = Menu DS
HELP_TEXTVIEW=START = Quitter\nB = Quitter

[LITERALS_ITA]
BTN_OK=OK(A)
BTN_YES=Si(A)
BTN_NO=No(B)
BTN_STOP=Stop(B)
BTN_IGNORE=Ignora(X)
ERROR=Errore
CHEAT=Cheat
DMA=DMA
RESET=Resetta
BROWSE=...
SLOT2=Slot2
NDS=NDS
GBA=GBA
FIRMWARE=DS Menu
GAMES=Giochi
SAVES=Salvataggi
ALL_FILES=Tutti i File
RUMBLE=vibrazione(Spenta)
RUMBLE_LOW=vibrazione(Bassa)
RUMBLE_MID=vibrazione(Media)
RUMBLE_TOP=vibrazione(Alta)
GBA_NOR=GBA-NOR
GBA_NOR_WRITE=Scrivi
GBA_NOR_READ_SRAM=SRAM->File
GBA_NOR_CONFIRM=Scrivi NOR?
GBA_NOR_SAME=Rom scritta sulla NOR.\nRiscrivi?
GBA_NOR_SRAM_ONLY=Solo SRAM(X)
GBA_NOR_DIFF=Cè un altra Rom nella NOR.\nCreo un backup della SRAM?
GBA_NOR_SRAM_CONFIRM=Salvare SRAM in un file?
GBA_NOR_NO_INFO=Nessun file sulla NOR
BOOTING=Booting...
LOADING=Caricamento...
UNKNOWN_DLDI_TYPE=DLDI non supportata
NO_BOOT_LOADER=Impossibile aprire il LOADER
CANT_READ_BOOT_LOADER=Impossibile leggere il LOADER
NO_SAV_CREATE=Nessun salvataggio.\nCrearne uno?
CANT_CREATE_SAV=Impossibile creare SAV
COPYING=Sto copiando...
CANT_OPEN_COPY_SRC=Impossibile aprire il file sorgente
CANT_OPEN_COPY_DST=Impossibile aprire il file di destinazione
DAY_WEEK=DomLunMarMerGioVenSab
DAY_WEEK_LEN=4
KIND_SAVE=< Salvataggio >
KIND_BACKUP=< Backup >
KIND_GB=< GameBoy >
KIND_NES=< Famicom/NES >
KIND_TEXT=< Testo >
KIND_UNKNOWN=< Sconosciuto >
KIND_FOLDER=< Cartella >
KIND_PARENT=<..
MOD_DATE=Data-Ora:
MOD_DATE_SAVE=SAV:
CHEAT_SAVE_FAIL=Salvataggio cheat fallito
CHEAT_CANCEL=Ignora modifiche /nTornare al menu?
PASSME=PassMe
BOOT_SLOT2=Avvia GBA
NO_SLOT2=Nessuna cartuccia nello slot2.\nForzare avvio?
NO_PASS=Nessuna passCard nello slot2.\nForzare avvio?
CANT_OPEN_NDS=Impossibile aprire file NDS
CANT_READ_NDS=Impossibile leggere file NDS
CANT_OPEN_SAV=Impossibile aprire file SAV
SAV_IS_DIR=Esiste una directory SAV
CREATING_SAV=Sto creando il SAV...
CANT_CREATE_SAV2=Creazione del SAV fallita
CANT_CREATE_ARP=Impossibile creare YSMENU.ARP
CREATING_SYS=Sto creando il TTMENU.SYS...
CANT_CREATE_SYS=Impossibile creare TTMENU.SYS
BACKUP=Backup
RESTORE=Ripristina
BACKUP_CONFIRM=Backup SAV in BAK?\n(verrà sovrascritto il vecchio BAK)
RESTORE_CONFIRM=Ripristinare BAK in SAV?\n(verrà sovrascritto il vecchio SAV)
DELETE=Elimina
DEL_FOLDER_CONFIRM=Eliminare questa cartella?
DEL_FILE_CONFIRM=Eliminare questo file?
CANT_DEL=Impossibile da eliminare...
SAVING_SRAM=Salvataggio GBA in SRAM...
NO_FLASH_CART=Nessuna flashcard nello slot2
CANT_OPEN_GBA=Impossibile aprire il file GBA
GBA_EZ4PATCHED=Rom preparata per ez\nContinuo caricamento?
GBA_NORPATCHED=Rom preparata per NOR\nSovrascrivi SRAM per NOR?
GBA_SRAM_FORMAT=Formattare la SRAM per YSMENU?\nogni dato verrà sovrascritto
GBA_SIZE_OVER=La rom è pu grande del PSAR\nContinuo caricamento?
CANT_OPEN_ROM=Impossibile aprire la rom
CANT_OPEN_EMU=Impossibile aprire emulatore
CANT_OPEN_FILE=Impossibile aprire il file
HELP_CHEAT=START = Salva e Esci\nB = Ignora e Esci
HELP_ETC=START = Esci\nX = Avvia GBA\nY = PassMe\nSELECT = DS Menu
HELP_TEXTVIEW=START = Esci\nB = Esci



Can you see an error? (I'm a noob with this stuff).


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

try changing the line
AUTO_BOOT=games/0201 - mario kart ds (e)(m5).nds
to
AUTO_BOOT=

that _should_ help.

also, try changing dsision.ini, so that the following line
last_folder=
has nothing.


I have also updated the original download with the following readme file, I hope it helps some people.


Spoiler



CODEC8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888D
ÂÂÂÂd8888b. .d8888. d888888b .d8888. d888888bÂÂ.d88b.ÂÂd8bÂÂ dbÂÂ .d888b. 
ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂ`8D 88'ÂÂYPÂÂ `88'ÂÂ 88'ÂÂYPÂÂ `88'ÂÂ .8PÂÂY8. 888oÂÂ88ÂÂ VPÂÂ`8D 
ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂ 88 `8bo.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂÂÂ`8bo.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂÂÂ88 88V8o 88ÂÂÂÂÂÂodD' 
ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂ 88ÂÂ `Y8b.ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂÂÂÂÂ`Y8b.ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂÂÂ88 88 V8o88ÂÂÂÂ.88'ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ88ÂÂ.8D dbÂÂ 8DÂÂ .88.ÂÂ dbÂÂ 8DÂÂ .88.ÂÂ `8bÂÂd8' 88ÂÂV888ÂÂ j88.ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂY8888D' `8888Y' Y888888P `8888Y' Y888888PÂÂ`Y88P'ÂÂVPÂÂ V8PÂÂ 888888D 
C8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888D


What is DSision 2?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
DSision started out as a simple replacment firmware for a DS flash card that I
used.ÂÂAt the time, the firmware that came with my card was a bit on the plain
side, so I wanted something that looked nicer.ÂÂDSision 2 is an improvement on
that firmware.ÂÂFor the most part, DSision 2 mostly only has better quality
graphics and some settings, I personally prefer it to most of the flash card
firmware that I have seen.

How do you say DSision?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
DSision is pronounced like the word "Decision" - [di-sizh-uhn].
Because you use it to decide which game to play.

Why use DSision 2?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Like I said above, it looks better than most firmware.ÂÂAlthough, it doesn't
have all the features that newer firmwares have...ÂÂdid I say it looks better?


How do I set up DSision 2?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
DSision is quite easy to set up.ÂÂJust extract the contents of the zip/rar
to the root of your card.ÂÂFor DSision 2 to work properly, your card needs
to have the following in the root -

 DSision
 PICS
ÂÂ DSision.ini
ÂÂ DSision_2.nds

If you use an R4DS, or one of the many clones of it, you will also find a
special R4 version of DSision 2 inside the R4_Version folder, you should
use this version instead.ÂÂIf you want to use it as a replacment firmware,
I have included _DS_MENU.DAT also in the R4_Version folder (be sure to make
a backup of your current firmware in case you change your mind).
I have also included a version to replace the TTDS firmware (which is the one
I did most of the testing on), in the _Version folder.

What are the controls for DSision 2?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
When you first load DSision 2, you will be confronted by a splash screen,
similar to the Nintendo(TM) H&S screen, just tap the screen or press any
of the buttons to pass it.
The screens will turn black for a few seconds, during this time, DSision 2
is reading the filenames, it should only last a few seconds, depending on 
how many files you have in the root of your card.ÂÂWhen the menu finally
appears, just press left or right on the D-pad to select a game/application
from the list and press A to load it.ÂÂPressing A when a folder is selected
will enter the folder, if you are inside a folder, pressing B will exit it.
If you hold the Stylus over an icon, a small menu will appear, giving you
some options, such as Opening the file, adding it to the shortcut list, 
hiding it, or going to the settings screen.
The shortcut list can be accessed by predding the L shoulder button
(pressing it again, wil return you to the normal file list).


How do I run commercial games using DSision 2?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Some people prefer not to carry lots of game cards with them everywhere they
go, so make backups of the games they own.ÂÂPlease check out the laws of the
country you live in before making backups of your games.ÂÂIn all countries
it is completely illegal to download pirated games from the internet and in
countried it is even illegal to make backup copies of games you actually
own, so I will not tell you where to get these games or how to copy games
that you own.
However, to run these backups on your DS, using DSision 2, you need to have
installed a program called ysmenu, this is a homemade firmware, that works
on the R4DS (and clones), the TTDS and AceKard2. Simply set up ysmenu so that
it works on your card, and make sure it is named ysmenu.nds and placed in the
root of your card.ÂÂThis method does not work for cards other than those 
mentioned and I don't know if ysmenu will ever be updated to work on other
cards.ÂÂWhen you select your game from DSision 2, ysmenu will load it for
you, there is no need to do anything other than load the game you want from
DSision 2, it will do the work for you.

You can get ysmenu from http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/ÂÂit's about half way
down the page, in the DS(T_T)DS section.ÂÂJust extract the contents of the
.zip to your card, run either akextract.exe ot ttextract.exe (depending if
you have acekard or ttds, i think R4 users need the ttds firmware also) and 
that should be all there is to it.



Where do you live on the internet?
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
http://spinal.dizidesigns.co.uk
email = [email protected]


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

I changed that, but I still have the same thing.
I select a game, then it boots ysmenu and shows me the root of the card.

edit: can you maybe send me your working R4 files? I'd love to use this menu, but I can't get it to work properly.
The firmware I have installed is R4 official firmware 1.18, ysmenu.nds (made with r4ysauto or something) and DSision2.


----------



## Pendor (Jan 17, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> I changed that, but I still have the same thing.
> I select a game, then it boots ysmenu and shows me the root of the card.



Me too.

I changed the ini files but nothing.

Edit: I got it working. I believe the problem is something related with r4ysauto. Try again building everything manually.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd actually use it if it worked with CycloDS. DSision looks somewhat superior to the Cyclo's GUI.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

OK guys, I have never before tested dsision on a phat ds, i think those who are having trouble with the back light are using those, try setting the light option in dsision.ini to 4, im not sure if it will help (blame palib for that one)

And for those trying to set up ysmenu, it seems you HAVE to do it manually, I have never used ysauto, so i dont know what it does to all the files, but it seems to be killing how dsision works with ysmenu.


----------



## Meikrekel (Jan 17, 2009)

Why don't you make the package you gave to me online, it works perfect, even with commercial roms


----------



## War (Jan 17, 2009)

Hm... no commercial ROM support for Cyclo, one of the most popular flashcarts? :[ I'm sad nao.


----------



## Santee (Jan 17, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Hm... no commercial ROM support for Cyclo, one of the most popular flashcarts? :[ I'm sad nao.


does that mean it still works just no roms cause i at least want to try it


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 17, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> OK guys, I have never before tested dsision on a phat ds, i think those who are having trouble with the back light are using those, try setting the light option in dsision.ini to 4, im not sure if it will help (blame palib for that one)



still not working


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

I tried it over 10 times now, each time with a different firmware.
I made my YSMenu with this topic http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=97615, but I still can't get it to work.
Maybe I'm using the wrong DSTT firmware, maybe I'm using the wrong YSMenu (Yasu's site doesn't work here, the downloads redirect to the same page), but I just can't get it to work.

Can anybody who got commercial games working on his R4, *please* send me his YSMenu?


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

Most of that guide is useless for dsision, you only need the following steps...

1. Download latest version of YSMenu firmware here: http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/

2. Extract the files to a folder.

4. Delete akextract.exe out of the files you've extracted, you don't need it.

5. Download latest version of DSTT firmware here: www.gbatemp.net (Search for it.)

6. Extract files to the same folder as YSMenu, let's call this the YSMenu and DSTT directory, shall we?

7. Now run ttextract.exe, that will generate ttpatch.dat, ttdldi.dat, r4patch.dat, then delete ttextract.exe.

22. Copy all the contents from YSMenu and DSTT directory to the microsd card.

23. Now put the microsd back into the R4, and turn on your NDS and your done.

See if that helps.


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

1. I can't download the firmware there. Every link that leads to the firmware redirects me to the same page I'm already on. So I asked a friend of me to download it for me and he gets excactly the same.
So I only have another YSMenu firmware I found on usenet, YSMenu0901010000.zip

2. Did that

4. Did that

5. I tried like 5 versions of the firmware, but none of them let me play ROMs with DSision

6. Did that

7. When I do this, I do get ttpatch.dat and ttdldi.dat, but not r4patch.dat (I did get r4patch.dat using r4ysauto, so 1 try (of the many tries) I used that one, but it was no use)

22 & 23. Did that

But still doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
The DSision itself DOES work, but when I select, lets say, Mario Kart, it starts up YSMenu and gives me the root. I can then startup DSision again and select a game, but then I end up being in YSMenu again.

Can't you just send me your YSMenu files? Then I'm sure it'll work, instead of trying another 10 times with no use :').

*edit:* If I can get it to work, I'll try to make a nice skin for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll PM you.

Would the mod's mind me posting a link here with working ysmenu setup? I know yasu doesnt like it, but so many people are having troubles.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Wait. Did you put the ttpatch.dat & ttdldi.dat onto the root of the card or inside a folder called "YSMenu" [that's also at the root of the card]?

Maybe mine isnt working because I put the ttpatch.dat & ttdldi.dat into that folder


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

In the root of you card, you need -

DSision (folder)
pics (folder)
dsision_2.nds (file)
yamsneu.nds (file)
dsision.ini (file)
ysmenu.ini (file)
r4patch.dat (file)

I'm not sure if you need more than that, my card is a mess.

For those having backlight issues, I have made a couple of tweaks to the program, try this version (i thin its the same link as before, but i might be wrong. There will be an updates.txt if it is the correct version.


----------



## leinad (Jan 17, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> For some reason DSision boots with no backlight :/
> And light is equal to 1 in the ini.
> But it's looking good!



Same here... fails on Phat-DS without Light-Level-Support


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you try the new version? follow the link in the above post, it might work better, someone tell me if it does.


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 17, 2009)

Can someone post some screenies? see if it's worth using.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 17, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> In the root of you card, you need -
> 
> DSision (folder)
> pics (folder)
> ...



Even on a DSTT? or is this for R4's?


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 17, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> Can someone post some screenies? see if it's worth using.



Check out these videos


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNasOpXhYwc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnNhrHQjKG8


----------



## leinad (Jan 17, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Did you try the new version? follow the link in the above post, it might work better, someone tell me if it does.



Still doesnt work.


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 18, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I'll PM you.
> 
> Would the mod's mind me posting a link here with working ysmenu setup? I know yasu doesnt like it, but so many people are having troubles.




links with compiled YSMENU setups are usually removed by mods/admin here otherwise yasu gets pee'd off and threatens to remove support for english users


----------



## Problematique (Jan 18, 2009)

Or in the un-cheesy way he snaps the carrot.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally got it working properly.

Only real problems I have with this is the speed of it all. If a newer version comes out that loads to the menu faster [or to folders with a lot of things] then this is definitely a great menu replacement. Also there's some homebrew which dont work such as DSOrganize and a problem with the shortcuts.

Other than that, great work!


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2009)

Can phat users with backlight problems try this version, its hard to fix things when you don't have the right hardware to test on


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, i will try it out RIGHT away!
Thanks, spinal!

Also thanks for answering my questions in the thread before quickly! 

It looks awesome.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 18, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Can phat users with backlight problems try this version, its hard to fix things when you don't have the right hardware to test on


Didn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks nice, but I don't think I can use it without a backlight. Reminds me of ye olden days when Handhelds didn't have Backlights. What dark ages those were (Pun intended)


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2009)

odd, i've set the lights to 'on' a bunch of extra times in the program and whenever the lights are messed with... weird.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 18, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> odd, i've set the lights to 'on' a bunch of extra times in the program and whenever the lights are messed with... weird.


The backlight works fine for the bootlogo, it is when the screen goes black that the backlight turns off (If that helps at all.)

P.S. Shouldn't you take the "Coming soon..." out of your sig


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's a tutorial for DSTT users to install it properly:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=130...p;#entry1713639


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2009)

Can phat users try this version? I _should_ detect if you are using phat or lite before trying to change the brightness.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ i tried that, the backlight turns off.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2009)

ok... try this one. Also, on the main screen (if you can see it) under the rom info it should tell you if you have a lite or phat... does it?


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol spinal, I found what was wrong (actually Meikrekel did).
You can't have Moonshell on your R4 cart, or it will boot YSMenu :').

Maybe this is something you have to put in your readme file, as a lot of people will have this problem, I think.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> Lol spinal, I found what was wrong (actually Meikrekel did).
> You can't have Moonshell on your R4 cart, or it will boot YSMenu :').
> 
> Maybe this is something you have to put in your readme file, as a lot of people will have this problem, I think.



Weird, I have moonshell AND moonshell2 on my card and it works fine on my R4


----------



## Meikrekel (Jan 18, 2009)

It's true wat GJ says. First I had your 4r4.rar unziped package plus a few commercial games on my card, and some homebrew, and everything booted just fine. then i putted moonshell on it and it didn't boot commercial games anymore but instead of loading my commercial games, it loaded the ysmenu firmware, then I throwed the moonshell folder of my card and also moonshell.nds and I tried it again and now It loads commercial/homebrew games just fine


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm gonna test it with the newest Moonshell now.

*edit:* Doesn't run Moonshell2 unless you DLDI patch it first.
Games still work tho.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I have a work around for the backlight issue, please redownload dsision from here. If you have a Phat DS, change the line in dsision.ini from   phat=0 to phat=1
bit ugly, but my tester said it works now..


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 18, 2009)

i got it to work, but cant boot games. i can boot homebrew though
im using, r4ds with a dsphat.


----------



## Meikrekel (Jan 18, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> I'm gonna test it with the newest Moonshell now.
> 
> *edit:* Doesn't run Moonshell2 unless you DLDI patch it first.
> Games still work tho.


Can you send me instructions and the download files for the dldi patch you used. I can't get the dldi working for YSmenu, followed the threat but there was no r4dldi.bat or something like that


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 18, 2009)

nevermind, i got everything to work just fine. selecting commercial games will automatically boot ysmenu.  good work. ill be using this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ideas on updates? such as a mp3 player?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, how do you delete shortcuts?


----------



## ekolimits (Jan 18, 2009)

is there a way to get comercial roms working on m3 ds real?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 18, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> nevermind, i got everything to work just fine. selecting commercial games will automatically boot ysmenu.  good work. ill be using this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way I found to delete shortcuts is to edit the shortcut txt file in the DSision folder. >__<

The only thing I really want to see is the speed improved but other than that, it's all good!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 18, 2009)

the top screen flashes from time to time...


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have the flashing topscreen, you have to go to settings and deselect "slideshow".


----------



## Meikrekel (Jan 20, 2009)

Can someone help me with the DLDI for YSmenu? (Yes I've already readed the topic about how to install dldi for YSmenu, but there seems to be r4dldi.bat missing in my package)


----------



## X3Flame (Feb 4, 2009)

I downloaded it and put it into the root of my card (R4) but when I boot it, it just comes up as a blank screen or a green screen with the word "system menu" on it...


What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Inunah (Dec 2, 2009)

Prettyful!

Stuff I like:
-Clicky Noise when pressing left or right on the main menu (gotta love the clicky noise! Signifies greatness. Like the iPod did that and it was great)
-Nice themes
-Prettier than YSMenu and the R4's Official Menu
-Nice Slideshows
-Hard to set up
-Sneaky/Ironic/Cute little definition of DSision on splash screen
-Sneaky inclusion of GBATemp logo/advert in PICS folder
-Custom Themes (If available)
-Neat sound that's played when a game is selected

Stuff i'm not too sure about:
-Only 1 theme that came with DSision worked to my liking
-Did not come with game boxart or any sort of program to grab that
-Hard to set up
-Unable to use stylus to make a slidey transition to each game (when selecting)
-No soft reset back to menu (If this is due to ysmenu then I will.... Uh you can't know, it's not nice)
-Possible editing of .ini file if switching to/from a DS Phat
-No real explanation/program on theme creation

But I think the pros outweigh the cons.


EDIT: What version is that YSMenu in the precompiled version? I tried to play Bowser's Inside Story with it and it gave me the same error it did when I tried to play the game with the latest version of YSMenu. Every single other game works correctly though... Well except for FFCC Echoes of Time since that requires a cheat code to bypass the anti-piracy.


----------

